# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Какого цвета Ваше настроение?

## ПаранойА

И так, какое же оно) Яркое или тусклое? КАкого цвета оно?

----------


## Irina

Солнечное, причём всегда

----------


## AKON

Какого цвета конкретно сказать не могу, но знаю определенно оно светлое.

----------


## ПаранойА

У меня сейчас настроение зеленого цвета)

----------


## PatR!oT

желтое

----------

